# Shipping Pkgs.



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a custom millwork/moulding shop and local sales have pretty much dried up. I'd like to expand into shipping around the U.S.
Anybody know where I can get shipping boxes and packing materials?
We have a UPS pickup locally (shudder, they destroyed a blanket chest I shipped once) but I guess I'll try them for moulding. 
Also any pitfalls to watch for? 
I'm thinking Ebay & Craigs list but not really aquainted with either.
Any thoughts pro or con appreciated.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Go online and look for local shipping supply compamies. There are several in Atlanta. The one closest to me delivers also. I think your length will cause a problem with UPS. They have their rules on line about sizes, lengths, weights.


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

I think you'll find UPS or FEDEX to be difficult for most mill work, you will hit their oversize package if one deminsion is over 50"

You may want to look into UPS Freight or FEDEX Ground, and other LTL shippers. They can typically do items up to 10ft and a bit longer. However, common carriers are capable of destroying ANYTHING, so the crating and packaging expense would hit you very hard, and you might not be able to pass this cost on.

You may want to consider expanding your delivery radius and just run one of your trucks. It would probably be about the same amout of money.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

It might be worth a try to contact the folks at Wilding Murphy Beds website and ask them if they can recommend shipping arrangements. They sell all over the U.S., and my friend who started the family business, but is now retired told me that the high quality packaging and shipping was one of the secrets of their success.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a couple places

http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Pages/Product.aspx?GroupName=INDEX_PACKAGING_FREIGHT&GOCMP=Papermart%5FCampaign+%233&GOMTC=Phrase&GOKEY=shipping+materials&gclid=CNzF1pfztZ0CFc5U2godaAlArQ

http://www.uline.com/index.aspx?pricode=WE473


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks everybody, i'll check these out
i'm really confused about this, i see people's ebay ads that say shipping free over x many $$ or shipping $20-$25
and every place i look it's like $200 and up
i can compete with the moulding prices in oak, cherry, etc. but not the shipping 
i bet we figure it out cause lj's rock


----------



## jeffreythree (Sep 15, 2009)

Look for a freight consolidator. I bet somebody on here uses one. They have accounts with most of the LTL haulers and use their discount to get your business. Also, you need to have an account with an LTL hauler to really find out your rate. They give everyone discounts off the standard rate depending on the volume and how much they want your business. At least that's how it worked a few years ago when I was at a job that shipped LTL.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

check out usps for shipping also. I shipped many packages with them since their prices blow ups out of the water.


----------

